# SUBLIMATION ISSUE HELP!!



## KINGDOM_PRINT (Feb 14, 2021)

So i bought a used A3 sublimation printer and my prints are not coming off and yes settings etc are perfect as i use a a4 printer and everything is fine, Im not sure how long ink has been in printer for could this be issue to my prints not transferring i use 100% poly,I have a video but cant post it
BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

1. Are you sure this is sublimation ink? What brand is it?
2. What is the make of the printer?
3. Are you sure that is 100% polyester materia and not a poly/cotton mixl? Try pressing on 100% WHITE polyester and show us the result.
4. Are you using an ICC profile?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It doesn't look like that is sublimation ink on your pre-pressed transfer. Ink is too dark. Sublimation ink is dull.

What are your time & temperature settings?


----------



## KINGDOM_PRINT (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes im sure and using same icc profile i use for my Epson a4 printer and this is a BROTHER MFC J6510DW A3 sublimation printer not sure of ink as was in machine when i got it but suspect thats what the issue is, And like i said yes its 100poly i use my other printer and have printed on this many of times


----------



## KINGDOM_PRINT (Feb 14, 2021)

This was done with my a4 Epson Printer perfect


----------



## KINGDOM_PRINT (Feb 14, 2021)

splathead said:


> It doesn't look like that is sublimation ink on your pre-pressed transfer. Ink is too dark. Sublimation ink is dull.
> 
> What are your time & temperature settings?


204 Degrees for 40sec same i use with my other printer


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Can you really not see that this is not sublimation ink?


----------



## KINGDOM_PRINT (Feb 14, 2021)

TABOB said:


> Can you really not see that this is not sublimation ink?


No the prints look similar to my epson sublimation printer or i wouldnt be asking, The guy I bought it off said it was sublimation ink and he had done sublimation with it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

KINGDOM_PRINT said:


> Yes im sure and using same icc profile i use for my Epson a4 printer and this is a BROTHER MFC J6510DW A3 sublimation printer not sure of ink as was in machine when i got it but suspect thats what the issue is, And like i said yes its 100poly i use my other printer and have printed on this many of times


Well if you're sure...

Even your after pressing transfer picture shows more black than my pre-pressing printed transfer would show.

Perhaps it's the use of an Epson profile in a Brother printer. Profiles are both ink and printer specific. Both criteria are different between the epson vs the brother.

Maybe test by printing a generic printed transfer without using your epson profile.


----------



## KINGDOM_PRINT (Feb 14, 2021)

splathead said:


> Well if you're sure...
> 
> Even your after pressing transfer picture shows more black than my pre-pressing printed transfer would show.
> 
> ...


Yes but surely using a different profile will not change a thing as the ink is still the same and will still print onto paper, I have ordered new sublimation ink and new empty cartridges to fill after all i have tried just about everything else and if printer was in storage and ink was sitting for awhile could be bad


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

KINGDOM_PRINT said:


> Yes but surely using a different profile will not change a thing as the ink is still the same and will still print onto paper, I have ordered new sublimation ink and new empty cartridges to fill after all i have tried just about everything else and if printer was in storage and ink was sitting for awhile could be bad


Yeah, either that ink has somehow gone bad, or it isn't actually sublimation ink. Must be the former, if the guy was telling you the truth.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

KINGDOM_PRINT said:


> No the prints look similar to my epson sublimation printer or i wouldnt be asking, The guy I bought it off said it was sublimation ink and he had done sublimation with it.


I don't think he was telling the truth.
The way sublimation goes bad by separating and clumping up.
It will still sublimate, but may clog the print-head. 
This one does neither... so it's not sublimation ink.


----------

